# 26 cam covers wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Even just the two cam covers themselves. Will consider full set


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Posted one of these in another thread, sold my spare set a couple of weeks ago, prices have gone up a fair bit in the last year or so. 

Cam covers only








Nissan Skyline R32 GTR OEM, Camshaft / Rocker Covers! | eBay


Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Cam Covers, finished in Black Crinkle Finish, superb as new condition with all baffles present.



www.ebay.co.uk




Valley cover








RB26DETT Nissan Skyline GTR Coil Pack Cover | eBay


<p>I have for sale my RB26DETT Coil Pack Cover,</p><br><p>In wrinkle black, with a carbon and gold Nismo plaque.</p><br><p>No cracks, etc </p><br><p>Postage available worldwide but please contact me beforehand regarding postage. </p><br><p>All bid are final and payment received ASAP please.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk




Complete sets









NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR ENGINE DRESS UP KIT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR ENGINE DRESS UP KIT at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk












R34 GTR Rb26 Engine Cam Covers full set | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R34 GTR Rb26 Engine Cam Covers full set at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

I know ive seen all these already. Asking members here


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Bump need sent to ireland


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorted. Might take another set if fair money.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

These have just popped up if they are any use









Skyline Cam Covers RB26 GTR R32 R33 R34 | eBay


<p>Skyline Cam Covers RB26 GTR R32 R33 R34.</p><p>Good condition but could do with a repaint or powder coat to make mint.</p><p>Baffle plates and breather fittings are present.</p><br><p>Do not have centre plate sorry.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk





And the valley cover I listed above that's been reduced in price slightly 









RB26DETT Nissan Skyline GTR Coil Pack Cover | eBay


<p>I have for sale my RB26DETT Coil Pack Cover,</p><br><p>In wrinkle black, with a carbon and gold Nismo plaque.</p><br><p>No cracks, etc </p><br><p>Postage available worldwide but please contact me beforehand regarding postage. </p><br><p>All bid are final and payment received ASAP please.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Was the nismo cover a genuine part? Never seen one before , if it was, I might have to keep an eye out


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Genuine fake 😂


----------

